# fruits, vitamins and vegtables before 1st IVF



## vickycoade71 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, i'm very new to this, so please be gentle with me!!! 
I'm about to embark on my 1st IVF attempt in the next month to 6weeks, i was wondering, if there is any vitamins i could start taking to get my body as ready as it can be, or any fruits that will do the trick too?
Many Thanks to anyone who respond's to me xxx
Vicky x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
It is all very daunting but you will find loads of great support on here and great information. 
This list is fab and I have used it this time, I don't take them by any means but have picked out quite a lot to take to boost me. I try and get my 5 a day as well and trying to up my protein.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0
The best of luck, take it one day at a time and ask loads of questions of your clinic if you are unsure on things, my clinic just love all my questions I am sure!!!! 
xx


----------



## vickycoade71 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for the advice, i will use all i can get !!!!


----------



## Pauline83 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Vicky!

You and your partner should be taking a prenatal/conception vitamin. No alcohol. Eat a good variety of fruit and vegatables (organic if pos) inc green leafy veg (high in iron etc). Drink plenty of water (min 2 litres per day) and when you start treatment particularly when nearing stimming stage try to drink a large glass of organic full fat milk per day as that helps with egg quality. I dont think you should eat pineapple after egg transfer from what I've been told but can help build womb lining up before I think. Just a few things I have picked up a long the way! The girls on here are all very helpful. 
I would recommend giving accupuncture a try also - find a specialist in fertility if you can.  

Good luck to you! x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am having acupuncture this time for the first time ever and really think this is worth trying if you can, I agree try and find a specialist, ideally near your clinic. 
x


----------



## vickycoade71 (Feb 24, 2013)

i hope i can remember all this.... i will re-read all of the replies, bear with me if i dont reply to all.
I have brought alot of the vitamins on the list already, just waiting for them to turn up.
Luckily i love pineapple!!!!!
Thank You xxx


----------

